# Deer Heart & Liver Sausage



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Time to start making room in the freezer for next fall's deer meat. Get those hearts and livers out and make some sausage!

Took this recipe out of a deer hunting cookbook some years back. I like this one pasty; ground three times thru an 1/8" plate. Pan fried in a little butter and some wine and it makes a great-tasting glaze.

*
Deer Heart & Liver Sausage

* *Ingredients:*
2 lb - venison scraps
2 lb - venison liver
1 - venison heart
2 lb - fatty pork scraps
2 tbsp - plain salt
2 tbsp - crushed garlic
1 tbsp - sugar
1 tbsp - freshly ground black pepper
1/2 tbsp - freshly ground juniper berries
1/2 cup - red wine

*Instructions:*
Cut all meat into 1½" pieces and place in the freezer.
Grind frosty meat thru a large plate. Combine ingredients with the coarse-ground meat. Place the sausage in freezer until frosty and then grind thru a 1/8" plate. For a spread or a pasty sausage repeat the 1/8" grind. Stuff into 2" to 3 ½" diameter casings or freeze as a bulk sausage.

*Pan fried:*
The sausage is excellent pan-fried in a little butter. Slice patties while the bulk sausage is frosty. Over medium heat melt 3 tbsp of butter in a skillet. Add the sausage patties and sliced onions, one slice for each patty. Fry the sausage patties until the onions are clear. Add a little water or some red wine and make a glaze. Serve the sausage with the sliced onions and the glaze on top.

*Loaves:*
Tightly pack the sausage into small bread pans. Place loaves in a roasting pan filled with enough water to reach two-thirds to three-quarters of the way up the bread pan or mold. Cook in a 250° to 300° oven until the internal temperature is 162°, about 60 to 90 minutes. The water temperature should not get over 162°. Again note that liver sausage will be crumbly if cooked in water temperatures higher than 162° or to an internal temperature of the sausage is higher than 162°. Use within 3 days or freeze.

*Oven Baked:*
Tightly pack the sausage in a terrine, a small bread pan, or a cake pan. Bake, covered, at 275° to 300° until the internal temperature is 162°.

*Optional Smoking for Liver Sausage in Casings:* 
In a 120° preheated smoker apply a heavy smoke for about 2 hours or until the desired color is obtained. Shower sausage in cold water for a few minutes and then store in refrigerator overnight.Serve sliced or as a spread. Remove the casing and then place on crackers or bread.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Sounds good but the livers and hearts out of my animals don't last long enough to make it into a sausage. They get eaten withing a couple of days.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good:


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

I can't remember the last time I saw a deer's heart in a solid state


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I learned to avoid heart shots, less waisted meat when you don't go through the shoulder. Just behind the front shoulder and it will take out the lungs with just a little bit of rib meat gone.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

We used top be able to get fresh lamb heart and liver,next to deer and elk lamb is pretty good.(In the old days we would sell lambs liver for veal liver.Get to know your butcher:smile


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mixed 1/3rd cup of minced onions and 1/3rd cup of diced fresh pepperoncini peppers to a 1-pound package of the heart and liver sausage. Baked it it in a small loaf pan at 300° until the internal temp was 165°. Turned out really good:



.


----------

